# Italian Culinary Experience at French Culinary Institute



## jakesp (Aug 24, 2006)

I would like to apply for the new Italian program at FCI, but it seems it is not accredited. I really want to learn everything there is to know about Italian cuisine and this intensive 8 month program at FCI in New York and Italy sounds great, but according to FCI it is not accredited like their pastry and culinary arts programs are.

"The FCI's Amateur Italian cooking courses are not accredited by ACCSCT and are designed for personal enrichment. They are not intended to qualify a student for employment."

Is it worth investing all that money (~ $38,000) into a program that will not be recognized/ taken seriously by employers?


----------



## cchu (Sep 12, 2006)

I had the same question! The person I talked to said that since more than half the time of the class is spent in Italy the class can't be be accredited by NY state. I felt the same way - but the more I thought about it the more I realized that it didn't matter to me. The FCI is an accredited school and their name will help get us through the door. Also - I recently read a first hand experience of visiting Italy and ALMA on their site and that made me more excited to take this course!


----------



## macycake (Sep 25, 2006)

I would do a little more research before investing such a huge sum of money into this program. Since this program won't begin until 2007, I would wait a year or two and see if people who have participated in this program would recommend it to you and why. After reading the program description on the FCI website I get the feeling that the program is too good to be true, but I guess you just have to wait & see what the response will be.


----------



## sha.chanel (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi, I know it's been two years since this post was updated and maybe you have already enrolled in an Italian class and may have graduated already but you might want to check out this restaurant, it's an Italian restaurant that offers catering and Italian cooking as well. 

Marcello’s Ristorante of Suffern, it's located in La fayette and can be google also.


-----------
Italian cooking class, NY


----------



## jp215 (Feb 8, 2010)

I've visited the school and I am about to apply. I am waiting to hear about a loan. If anyone has any knowledge about this program I would really like to hear.

Thanks


----------

